

Hello, my name is Jared and I'm a recovering Modal Text Editor Addict. - shepbook
http://liberumvir.com/2012/04/22/your-text-editor-makes-a-difference.html

======
ushi
i had to laugh while reading your article. i went in the exact opposite
direction. started with a bloated ide, passed gedit and now i am working with
vim, having all the benefits you have listed, too (for free - hehe). i wish
you to have much fun with you editor of choice!

~~~
shepbook
Thanks! I'm glad it provided at least some amusement for you. I too wish to
avoid bloated IDE though, which is why I'm happy with my current editor. :)
(Which has a "Vim" mode too :) )

------
XenoReseller
Hi Jared, thank you for being brave enough to come and thank you for your
contribution.

